# Dash-9 - Lowering project - Completed(w/tank raised)



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

I've finally completed a Dash-9 lowering job with lowering the engine on the trucks AND raising the tank.    Two engines are pictured, one lowered with a raised tank and the other is lowered with the tank still in it's original position.


















































































Now I just have to do the rest.  /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/blink.gif


(Figured I would try to do my part to get new threads going in the new forums.  /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue.gif


Raymond


----------



## Art (Jan 3, 2008)

Nice job...... My biggest complaint about the Dash 9 was the way the trucks looked. When I measured a real Dash 9 and then translated it over the the Aristo version it was wrong. I know there are many who say the Aristo is correct but it sure as heck isn't and that part of the loco ruined its looks. I still won't buy then as I like the E8 and the GP40 more, plus they fit into the era I like most.


 


Art


----------



## gabby (Jan 3, 2008)

Raymond how much did you lower it and do the Kadee couplers line up (if you use them) now without adding shims  


Gabby


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

You make me wish I was modeling a different era. Beautiful converstion


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks good Raymond  just hope the track work is good so the tanks don't rub the rail.  Later RJD


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks.


I do certainly agree with you on the height Art.   It was a necessity for me to lower them to look right.   The new E8s and GP-40s do look right to my eye.


The engine has been lowered about  .20 inches, not quite a full 1/4 inch(.25).  I need to check my notes, but I think the tank was raised ~.17 of an inch.   The front plow and front&rear frame plate need to be sanded some to keep them from being too close to the rail head.


The couplers do line up perfectly and went with a Kadee 787.  To install, I simply installed the coupler in the kadee box upside down and drilled the main kadee box hole out (can't remember the drill bit size off hand).   The assembled Kadee fits right on Dash-9 coupler post and I used a slightly larger washer with the original screw to hold the coupler in place. 


The worst part of the conversion is making the plates to replace the platform you cut out where the trucks ride. (I think they are called the bolsters)  I used Aluminum plates on mine for strength since the plates are only 1/8" thick.  Getting the drill holes drilled accurately and the side slots formed takes some time, but I think it's worth it.


I need to update my lowering project page, but here are photos I took from the first engine I lowered. 


http://www.rayman4449.dynip.com/Aristocraft_Dash_9_lowering_project.htm


I'll also try to post some pics of how I raised the tank.  I may do it a little differently the next time tho...


----------



## gabby (Jan 3, 2008)

Raymond thanks for that.   I will have to have a look and see what I can do.


Gabby


----------



## Chucks_Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice job Raymond!! Youi took care of the "illusion"../DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/hehe.gif


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I lowerd mine and had to sand down the front/rear pilots, the tank was not moved and has not been a problem. Someday I'm going to measure a 1:1 D 9 from rail to walkway just to see.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Do the measuring and you will be surprised at what you come up with/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/shocked.gif  Later RJD


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks RJD. 


Actually, even with the tanks not raised and going over really bad spots of track, they still don't touch. (I have one spot on my ramp that is pushed up I guess from ice swell) They come close but don't.  Once they are raised, It won't be and issue as net, the tanks will only be .03" lower than before.


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

Based on these photos, it looks like that at .20" the engine may be just a touch too short, but just barely.  I don't recall what the other folks came up with as far as calculations went.  Overall it didn't matter to me as I like the look of them lowered better.  I think the engine lowered to .20 is pretty darn close.


1:1












Original height:






















Lowered:


----------



## W3NZL (Jan 2, 2008)

Its about time Ray, thought U'd never get around to it... hehe FWIW, I originally measured 2 of CSX's AC 4400s,


averaged the measurements for the 2, measured aristo model and calculated the needed lowering was .228..


So anywhere between 7/32 & 15/64 is fine... That bun-sniff pic U posted goes a long to prove the point too...


Paul R...


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

LOL  I know, I know.  /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/blush.gif  It took me a while to finally get the time and also have the guts to cut up my tank.  Thanks again on sharing your work, I wouldn't have had the cu.. cu.. courage to do it without seeing yours.  


I'll have to recheck my measurements on how far it's lowered.  How far did you lower yours again?


----------



## W3NZL (Jan 2, 2008)

Urs looks good the way it is Ray, Mine is about 15/64, or about .235 is where it wound up,


always thought if I did another, I'd bring it down a little less, maybe .215-.220... FWIW, I


did raise the tank also, about a 16 th off the top and an 8th off the bottom...


Paul R...


----------



## llynrice (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Raymond,


Did you, by any chance, photograph the changes you made to how the trucks are mounted in your locos after they were lowered?


Llyn


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Llyn.   I did a write-up and posted it on my website.  http://www.rayman4449.dynip.com/Aristocraft_Dash_9_lowering_project.htm   From the homepage, its under the modifications section under Dash-9:  Lowering project.


Let me know if this covers what you were looking for or if you wanted more pics. 


Raymond


----------



## Bryan Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Raymond, Did you rise your plow before your lower the frame? Looking good like phototype. 

Bryan


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey there Bryan:  Thanks.  What I ended up doing was taking a sanding block and sanded the bottom of the plow and front&rear pilots down so they weren't as close to the rail head.  


I really like the avatar photos.  It's great to see who's posting and who you are chatting with.     (Of course I remember you Bryan from the open house.    )


One thing I just added to the website write-up was the following.  This will save you alot of hassle when positioning the plates.


**************************************


To secure the plates to the frame I mounted the plates in place and drilled four holes through the plate and frame.  #2 Stainless Steel bolts and nuts (from Lowes) were used.  To get the plates properly centered, I put the plate in place, installed the truck in the slots then from the top of the frame twisted the plate clockwise or counter clockwise and slid it around to get the proper orientation.  Next I then screwed the big washer in place that holds the truck to the plate and further centered it so it was perfectly centered.  Next, I then applied hot glue in the exposed 'swing' areas where the plate was now exposed and let dry.  This freezes the plate in place so you can drill the four holes for the permanent screws without the plate sliding around or getting out of position.  


**************************************


Raymond


----------



## llynrice (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Raymond,


The photo essay in your web site spelled out your method very clearly.  Thanks.


Llyn


----------



## GaryY (Jan 2, 2008)

Interesting discussion.


Here is a website that has some Dash 9 proto specs that may be of interest to you folks.  It doesn't have the rail to tank height but it does have other measurements that may be relative or helpful in your quest for a realistic looking height.  I can't speak to their accuracy but thought I'd pass the link on just out of interest.


http://www.thedieselshop.us/DataC44-9.HTML


I do not own a dash 9 but fwiw when I have looked at them (the 1:29 size) they do seem to be a bit high on the rail.  Beautiful loco tho.


Raymond, may I also add to others comments that your modifications look terrific.


Gary


----------



## cmjdisanto (Jan 6, 2008)

Ray, Finally getting caught up on some topics that I've missed. Really nice job on the Dash. Impressive effort!!!!!

Joe


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Gary and thanks for the information.  That might be helpful for some others considering doing this.   

Thanks Joe.  Hope things are going good for you.  

Raymond


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Guess I need to check our site to see the mods to the fuel tank.  Probably a project I need to do. Does make a difference Later RJD


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey RJ,

I don't think I've posted pics of what I did to raise the tank yet.  I'll work on doing that.  

Raymond


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey RJ,  I took some photos of the steps and how I raised the tank and posted them on the lower project page:  

http://www.rayman4449.dynip.com/Aristocraft_Dash_9_lowering_project.htm

Also explained how I did everything.

I know this could have been done more precisely, but the steps I used made raising the tank a set of no brainer steps not requiring alot of measuring.  In the end, it worked.  /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue.gif

Here are few pics more are on the webpage.








 





























Raymond


----------



## Josef Rieder (Jan 18, 2008)

Looks great, I always thought that the -9 looked a little high.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

It's finally nice to read a thread where you can do some modifications to a model without being accused of being a troublemaker. The conversion looks nice Ray-Man as always! 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Josef & Greg.  

Greg:  Sigh, yeah I saw the last couple of posts over there.  Sorry to see all that go down.  Well, you're welcome over here so!  /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue.gif

PS:  I like the long a** cigar pic as your avatar.  LOL    Didn't you have it as the pic for a while?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yeah, it was an avatar for a while, I just rotate through them... that cigar is over an inch in diameter and 18" long... took 4-1/2 hours to smoke! 

Yeah, one last rude email from a moderator, and I finally had enough. Over rubber tires on a roadrailer. Just don't need to get rude comments over trivial matters. 

So I can tell it like it is, rather than sugar coating things that are really bad. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

Good lord!  hahaha  4 1/2 hours?  Now that sir is a stogie.  LOL   Well, I guess it doesn't get any better that, puffing on a 1 and half stogie running trains all afternoon.  

I hear you on the other.   I'm gonna try my best not to lock horns with anyone over there.


Raymond


----------

